# Sampson



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Meet Sampson. He's a male Jack Dempsey that I picked up Tuesday night after work. I decided Vixen (the fenestratus in the background of some of the pictures) needed a man to keep her company, as she seemed very fond of Talon when she was briefly with him but he wasn't nice to her. Finding a male fenestratus and then a tank big enough to house them isn't likely any time soon, so I spotted Sampson here in the store next to my office (that's right...I work next to a **** LFS) and figured I'd try him out for the time being. I don't normally like Jacks...any adult Jack that I've ever seen has been butt ugly because they're always deformed. But Sampson here at 5" is absolutely stunning and has absolutely perfect body form, so I snagged him.



























Size compare to Vixen, lol









Next step after Christmas is to change the substrate to black...both Sampson and Vixen look much better over it.


----------



## FillingTheSilence (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice fish! Yeh im not a fan of that gravel u have now, black should look good!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol the gravel looked better with other fish, but these two definitely need the black. It'll do for the time being until I can change it.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Nice looking Jack.

Apparently he's into larger sized women! 8)


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

That's a beautiful jack. All of these nice jacks and EBJD's I've seen lately have me thinking out actually commiting a bigger tank to some CA's now.

Congrats sinister.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

Sampson is awesome... He's a very nice looking Jack... I've been wanting one and when I saw Sampson I used your pictures to show what kind of fish I was talking about to my family! They all agree I should get one/some now... I'd love to have a pair, but not sure if I have a big enough tank...

It'd be dangerous if I worked next door to a LFS!!! :wink:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

another great fish sinster you seem to get the highest qulilty fish i wish i could see them in person


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks all! Lol yes, working next to an LFS is going to be very dangerous, I can see it all ready...


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

lol yea it would lol thats like putting hair spray on and lighting a lighter lol


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, Sampson is very sexy! Tell Vixen, she better watch her man.. :wink:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

New pics from tonight...he seems content to stay dark as he settles in, which is good - he looks way better.








Lol and this is what he spends most of his time doing...hanging out as close to Vixen as he can.


----------



## Bignick (Dec 20, 2008)

Saw some of these photos on the other forum, and man am I still jealous. I thought my JD was good looking, but yours is much more colorful. Kudos.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice JD, SK! I don't blame you for snagging him. If I ran across one that looked like that, I would take him home, too!

How does Vixen feel about Sampson? Is it mutual?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmm dunno if it's mutual yet. She doesn't hate him though. She tends to ignore him for the most part, but she won't let him into her cave...if he gets close, she chases him away (which is really just her slowly moving forward an inch and he bolts like a chicken). But she's starting spending more time outside of her cave since I added him - which was partly the idea - and he's usually a few inches away from her. She leaves him alone.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

So is Vixen warming up to Sampson yet? I hope the little guy didn't give up!


----------

